# [NanoBSD] Xorg on NanoBSD



## bn3232 (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it possible to install an X.Org server on NanoBSD? I need a lite os light OS with VGA output (1024x768).


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jan 6, 2014)

Absolutely. From the Introduction to NanoBSD by Daniel Gerzo:


> Every single application can be installed and used in a NanoBSD image, the same way as in FreeBSD



Section 2.2.3 ("Adding Packages")  in the same guide shows how to use a custom function to install packages for the image.  If you're looking for a minimal installation you will likely want to build the x11/xorg package yourself having set compilation options to remove the components you don't want.

If your NanoBSD build configuration excludes parts of the FreeBSD base system then there is a risk you may remove something on which x11/xorg depends, though having not tried it myself, I can't offer guidance on what is and isn't safe to remove.

In your post you said you wanted a "light OS" but didn't indicate your target hardware or intended purpose.  In my opinion, FreeBSD is already a lean operating system so unless you require specific characteristics that a NanoBSD image provides, you may want to consider just using a standard FreeBSD installation as the basis for whatever you're building.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 22, 2020)

I have a FreeBSD kiosk running on a "all in one" computer with a web browser that automatically open on boot up with OpenBox.
Now I have decided to try to build NanoBSD with Xorg and OpenBox and a browser for resiliency..
My tallest challenge yet.
What are my chances of this working?
In the six years since this post has anybody got Xorg running under NanoBSD?


----------

